# Electric bike



## Iainj837 (4 Nov 2008)

I am thinking of getting an electric bike for getting to work any ideas of which one would be the best


----------



## J4CKO (4 Nov 2008)

Dont know a lot about them, but i suppose it depends on whether you need the electric assistance, interested as to why, is it based on distance, lots of hills or medical reasons ?

I would always suggest going for a normal bike, as though some of the electrics are good you lose out on some of the main benefit, exercise and end up with a heavy compromised bike when it runs out of battery.


----------



## biking_fox (4 Nov 2008)

Ditto as above really.

My OtherHalf (medical reasons) chose one of the PowerCycle ones and seems quite happy with it. Comes boxed, and is a bit fiddly to build. But so far has dramatically increaed mobility and brought some joy back.

They are very very heavy. The biggest consideration is battery life / range really. How far do you want to ride on it?


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2008)

There's a big future in lecky bikes, they are huge in China at the moment so the technology will improve and the costs come down. As long as one is aware of their range limitations they are a valid transport solution.

There's still a lot of snobbery towards riders of electric bikes from 'real' cyclists which I find detestable, shirley anything which gets people out of their cars is a good thing.

AtoB magazine for the best analysis of the market and reviews of current models.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Nov 2008)

The Motor Industry Research Association spent a lot of money testing, building and destroying many electric bikes.
Their conclusions were:-
1/ Battery packs, either NiMh or Li-Ion do not have the capacity to be viable for distances over 40 miles.
2/ Riders get laughed at by pedal cyclists. - This was from the bitter experience of MIRA engineers, and this simple reason would deter people purchasing an electric bike.
3/ The cost of replacing the battery pack on an annual basis, Li-Ion in particular, was far greater than the maintenance cost of a conventional bicycle.

As a cyclist, and working at MIRA, I was asked if I would 'test' the bikes to commute 17 miles each way. I declined, and the response was "I'm not surprised, we can't find anyone who will ride the things".

The only electric bike I would consider riding is a Yamaha Derney I saw in a magazine once, but I can't find it on the internet. Maybe the project was scrapped.


----------



## J4CKO (4 Nov 2008)

I wouldn't laugh at anyone on them, at least they arent in a Audi Q7 on the phone, however I wouldn't advocate someone able to ride a normal bike to buying one, ok if you are old, very unfit, have lots of killer hills you need a lift with but if you are ok you may as well get fitter to cope.

If it gets anyone on a bike, then thats fair enough, much more pleasant and quiter than a Honda "Chicken Chaser" spewing petrol fumes.


----------



## hackbike 6 (4 Nov 2008)

No I wouldn't laugh at anybody on a leccy bike.The technology has me interested so i'd be more interested on how well it works.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Nov 2008)

Scratching my brain since lunchtime, I suddenly remember the ZAP electric conversion kit.

www.zapworld.com/electric-vehicles/electric-bikes/sx-electric-bike-kit


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2008)

I'm scratching my head but I just can't remember, December's C+ had a solar electric concept bike that looked quite cool.

Edit checked the mag when I got home its a Miljevic concept bike Sol


----------



## charliesurf (4 Nov 2008)

I would love to test one. Surely its the only way you can truly pass judgement on the things.


----------



## Archie (4 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> As a cyclist, and working at MIRA, I was asked if I would 'test' the bikes to commute 17 miles each way. I declined, and the response was "I'm not surprised, we can't find anyone who will ride the things".



Hell, PM me and I'll test the damn thing for them! I don't give a toss what anyone thinks. That way I could still cycle on the days I play footy after work.


----------



## Archie (4 Nov 2008)

Oh, and BTW I wasn't laughing when one zipped past me up a hill a few month back!


----------



## sloe (4 Nov 2008)

Saw one in the flesh just today. Looked like a well thought out and reliable, robust arrangement, took a heavy crash without damage, capable of 30 miles in very hilly terrain off each charge, NiMH. Heavy mind. Could find the name and price of it if you want.


----------



## col (5 Nov 2008)

I posted on what i thought was this thread,not sure what happened there? Anyway take a look at this,decherant posted it some time ago,i like the look of these.

http://www.50cycles.com/


----------



## Brentford FC (5 Nov 2008)

*Wait !*

I think ebikes are wonderful.Im not fit and would struggle with out assistance.I love them so much Im starting an electric bike centre in Berkshire.You can all come and try different bikes when were up an running in a few weeks time.


----------



## palinurus (5 Nov 2008)

AtoB Magazine buyers guide


----------



## Iainj837 (6 Nov 2008)

sloe said:


> Saw one in the flesh just today. Looked like a well thought out and reliable, robust arrangement, took a heavy crash without damage, capable of 30 miles in very hilly terrain off each charge, NiMH. Heavy mind. Could find the name and price of it if you want.


That would be great if you could


----------



## Iainj837 (6 Nov 2008)

J4CKO said:


> Don't know a lot about them, but i suppose it depends on whether you need the electric assistance, interested as to why, is it based on distance, lots of hills or medical reasons ?
> 
> I would always suggest going for a normal bike, as though some of the electrics are good you lose out on some of the main benefit, exercise and end up with a heavy compromised bike when it runs out of battery.


I have a normal bike but but the place I am going to work has a few hills and a really step one it is not to bad when your out for a leisure ride but for commuting in a rush I would need that extra power


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Dec 2008)

I have found a bike, it is a Giant Twist Express RS1 it is an upgrade from the Twist Express RS2 the only difference that the RS1 is a 24 speed and the RS2 is 7 speed. It has a motor on it but works with pedal power and the motor will help me to go further and faster. (if that makes sense)
Only thing it's not available till Feb 09


----------



## threefingerjoe (2 Dec 2008)

Ok, I rode a Giant "Hybrid" electric bike about 3 weeks ago, and was impressed! Now, I'll grant you, I only rode it around the bike shop lot, but it had a short, but reasonably steep hill behind the building. I intentionally approached the hill VERY slowly, so I could test it climbing. As soon as I started pedaling, I could feel it pulling me, effortlessly, up the hill. 

They call it a "hybrid". I'd call it "electric assist." Whatever you call it, you MUST pedal. It is supposed to somehow, "sense" how much power you are delivering, and adjust it's assist power. It seemed to work well. You can turn it on or off, easily, with a switch on the handlebars. 

It was a "comfort bike" design. It comes with a rack, with 2 sealed battery packs, one on each side, that easily snap in or out of the holder. It also comes with small panniers that fit on, outboard of the battery packs. It also comes with mudguards and kickstand. 

You use these 2 batteries individually. When the bar-mounted indicator lights indicate that one battery is low, you flip a switch, and it transfers to the other battery. They claim a 70 mile range. Recharge time is supposed to be about 4 hours. 

Now, WHY, are we, as cyclists, concerned about what others think? Non-cyclists are already laughing at us! ;-) On this side of the pond, you need a thick skin to ride a bike! I have no need for an electric bike (at THIS time), but if you need one to get you out of a car, by all means, get one! I thought it was pretty cool! I like my bikes, but I certainly wouldn't want to race one of those electric bikes up a hill!


----------



## col (2 Dec 2008)

The only thing stopping me getting one at the moment is the cost,a lot of money for a good one i think.Very usefull for commuting with no side effects of normal cycling ie sweating,tired after a 14 hour shift,ect,and i would probably take a longer way just for fun on it.


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Dec 2008)

col said:


> The only thing stopping me getting one at the moment is the cost,a lot of money


Price £995. I will be buying it through the bike to work scheme.


----------



## Twiggy (3 Dec 2008)

Only thing I'd suggest is something like a Stokemonkey. 
Hub motors are in general, rather rubbish, they have a peak range of efficency. 

There are other kits which do the same thing as the Stokemonkey for a non-converted bike, though I'm having trouble digging the link out. 
The arguments for are quite simple, bikes have gears, because they allow us to peddle in a steady manner, instead of having to spin our legs around really really fast to go faster, ect. So why not use them with a motor, instead of doubling up (as some of the more expensive geared motors do)


----------



## Iainj837 (5 Dec 2008)

the bike I want is pedal assorted motor, I don't want a bike that you can just ride with out pedalling because I will then become dependant on the motor and become lazy.
I want to ride the bike in the normal manner just with some assistance to get to work quicker and not turn up all hot and sweaty


----------



## BentMikey (5 Dec 2008)

pedalling


----------



## jay clock (5 Dec 2008)

> Im not fit and would struggle with out assistance


I thought that when I started commuting. I was seriously concerned that I would be physically incapable of cycling a 10 mile round trip. Very quickly I was more than able. I appreciate you are trying to sell electric bikes but for much of the population they are not currently a good choice.

But I will put money on them being big in the next 20 years


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Dec 2008)

palinurus said:


> AtoB Magazine buyers guide



Beat me to it!


----------



## Iainj837 (6 Dec 2008)

Spelling mistake corrected


----------



## BobWales (19 Dec 2008)

*Electric Bikes*

I happen to think Electric Bikes have an excellent future for a number of reasons - cheap, affordable transport, no emissions, good for the less fit and great in hilly areas.

I loved cycling as a teenager and needed to cycle when I first started work. But since moving to the Peak District and spending so much time in a car, cycling is now something I do when I have the time and I have become much less fit. In particular I have "bad knees"...

I have an electric bike now and find the joy has come back to cycling. I can cycle with half the effort - still enjoying the wind in my hair and the contact with the world, and gradually build my fitness level again.

The bike I have is a pedal assist, meaning I can add as much effort as I want, but still cope easily with the hills around me.

I chose the bike through a recommendation from a friend who has one and found it reliable. He imported his from Holland for a small fortune, but I tracked down the European importer and have paid only £600 for mine. I know the bike, called Juicy Bike has recently become on sale in the UK and compares well to bikes costing £900 or more. If you can find it I can thoroughly recommend!


----------



## BobWales (15 Jan 2009)

*Update on Juicy Bikes*

I've found these electric bikes (e-bikes, electrically powered bicycles, what have you...) at www.juicybike.co.uk 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Savannah (16 Mar 2009)

I've got one and love it. I only got it to keep up my super-fit husband who is a keen mountain biker. He loved mine so much he kept taking it out to use during the day to get around locally so I've had to buy another... They are pedal assisted and won't cycle for you so you do get exercise whilst arriving in a smart outfit without needing a shower. I think they are the transport of tomorrow and suggest anyone with any doubts should try one.


----------



## E-Bygum (24 Mar 2009)

Things have moved on in the E-bike world at quite a pace and in the very near future there are more huge changes as soon as they make the technology more affordable but that is down to how many people use the electric bikes as supply and demand will bring the change.Until then the new lightweight cycles at a price more realistic to everyones pockets have a look at the range here let me have your thoughts http://futurecycling.webs.com/ having used the 36v sport all I can say is WOW! best of both worlds my dodgy nee after 20 miles loves it as much as me


----------



## Downward (24 Mar 2009)

£515 seems cheap enough.
Is it quite a heavy bike though ?


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Mar 2009)

Ridden a few over the years, including a Sinclair Zike when they came out.
They're quite good fun. I'd probably not have one myself, but that's just me.
Better than ruddy 2-stroke scooters anyday.


----------



## E-Bygum (27 Mar 2009)

I had a powabyke few years ago second hand it had a heavy wheel and the lead acid battery really did test your strength taking it on and off, if the battery went flat basically you were scuppered but the modern bikes have a 2.5kg battery and combined weight same as a traditional steel bike so when you ride as a tradition cycle it is light but you have the power as and when needed especially on a return leg after a full day out riding. I likened it to having someone come up behind you and push it really is fun and a good workout.We have had 2 bad summers and I am gambling on a long dry summer, me and mine are getting the ferry across to france cycling through Brittany back to portsmouth so looking forward to the electric bike trip.


----------



## Woz! (27 Mar 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Better than ruddy 2-stroke scooters anyday.



Hey, you leave my Vespa PX alone! 
Seriously though, from an environmental point of view how damaging are the batteries in these electric bikes? If they REALLY take off are we going to rue the day when it comes to disposing of the batteries?


----------



## E-Bygum (28 Mar 2009)

Thats a good question we as users have to rely on the powers that be to monitor these things I guess but reading the bumf it sounds good or at least compared to disposable nappies! Where does it end for exmaple if you dispose of the battery off a bicycle the only toxic part how does it compare with a srap car? all it takes is a huge demand then someone is going to get a ureka moment I am sure and as we speak I read there is a self generating Electric hub in use in the states but it is costly at the moment but it will be here soon mark my words it is changing very fast can anyone remember pre windows 95'...look where we are today a decade saw huge unimaginable changes and it will be the same for transport it has to be there is just not enough oil to go around and that is a fact!


----------



## HJ (28 Mar 2009)

Woz! said:


> Hey, you leave my Vespa PX alone!
> Seriously though, from an environmental point of view how damaging are the batteries in these electric bikes? If they REALLY take off are we going to rue the day when it comes to disposing of the batteries?



As with all electrical goods these are covered by WEEE, more of an issue is the extra electricity need to run these bikes. There is a limit to the amount of carbon free electricity which is being generated, if we are ever going to achieve sustainable levels of energy use, then we need to cut out unnecessary use of electricity, such as electric bikes for people to lazy to pedal... My computer use is a far more important use of electricity


----------



## ebiker (3 Apr 2009)

*Electric assisted bikes*

I've just come across this website tonight and noticed some of you showing an interest in electric bikes.
I started cycling 5 years ago because I got fed-up with sitting in the car in traffic jams. My commute is a return journey of 13 miles and I found it was almost the same time to cycle to work and avoid the jams. However I found manual cycling hard work, especially on the hilly bits or into the wind. About 3 years ago I noticed an electric bike in a cycle shop and became interested. I was able to get all my questions answered on Pedelecs.uk forum and decided to buy one. It made a huge difference to my journey. No more struggling up the hills or arriving at work soaked in sweat. It allowed me to continue my cycling where I would otherwise have had to pack it in.
I have recently bought a better ebike on the 'Cycle to Work' Scheme and I am able to continue enjoying my cycling for a few more years yet. The new bike is lighter, looks very much like an ordinary bike - not quirky, and it is brilliant at climbing the hills, I often pass other manual cyclists half my age (I'm 62 this year), and they almost fall off their bike in surprise.
Yes the bikes do use electricity but they are better for the planet than the motor car. Anyone who is struggling with their cycling should seriously consider moving on to an ebike. They are a great way to extend your cycling enjoyment.


----------



## E-Bygum (4 Apr 2009)

Good to hear the E-bikes are making an impact here in the uk, such is the demand for the bike in china it has been banned in some places.The government has to get it's finger out on this one we need proper cycling lanes Manchester is one of the better places in the north but compared to London we are still cave men in the north when it comes to new concepts.


----------



## Downward (4 Apr 2009)

£995 doesn't seem too bad
http://www.moderntimesltd.com/product.asp?s=siy5tx104107&strParents=&CAT_ID=19&P_ID=98

http://www.wfclient.co.uk/no-hills/html/tour.html

Although the kit seems to cost £500 - £600.


----------



## FBOAB (4 Apr 2009)

Downward said:


> £995 doesn't seem too bad
> http://www.moderntimesltd.com/product.asp?s=siy5tx104107&strParents=&CAT_ID=19&P_ID=98
> 
> http://www.wfclient.co.uk/no-hills/html/tour.html
> ...



Tempting that. Anything to get me up windmill hill without arriving in a wet flabby mess!


----------



## Downward (4 Apr 2009)

FBOAB said:


> Tempting that. Anything to get me up windmill hill without arriving in a wet flabby mess!



It's not that bad if you get some good speed downhill past the pub.
Luckily I only have to go 1/4 of the way up to get home.


----------

